# Goat's milk



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Anyone use this? I started using this with my three about a month ago. It is a raw, organic product with added honey, lactobacilli, and cinnamon. They love it. It has antihistamine properties so thought it might help with my Lilys itchiness. Started using it at the same time I started the Tar-iffic shampoo. I'm not sure if it is the combo or one of the products specifically but it has helped her itchiness SO much that I continue to use both because I don't want to rock the boat, LOL. I also use it to get them to drink. Anyone else have a Maltese crossed with a camel? Two of mine, Lily and Stormy, will not drink water.:blink: I would syringe water into their mouths before and it was always a fight, they would cough and sputter. Then I read somewhere that people would give them gradually less goat's milk mixed with water and this worked to get them to drink. It did work! No more fighting and better hydration.:chili: I also add water to their raw diet. Oh, the things moms have to do, LOL


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I haven't used it yet but I'm very curious about it. Thanks for the review. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the review, Gigi! My local pet boutique carries this one: Answers Raw Goats Milk  Is this the brand you're using too? I've been wanting to get it for my two for a while but just haven't gotten around to trying it yet. Your review just might make me go out this weekend and get it  How much of it are you giving to your girls each day?


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

yes i used it for my yorkie when he is puppy.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> Thanks for the review, Gigi! My local pet boutique carries this one: Answers Raw Goats Milk  Is this the brand you're using too? I've been wanting to get it for my two for a while but just haven't gotten around to trying it yet. Your review just might make me go out this weekend and get it  How much of it are you giving to your girls each day?


Yes Nida, that is the brand I use. They get about 1-2 tsp a day. I've been tempted to try it myself because it doesn't smell at all like the other goat's milk I have tried/smelled in the past. I've never been able to get past the stinky "barnyard" smell. Same goes for cheese made from goat or sheep. I've made yogurt out of it but that brought out the stinky smell so I use it right from the carton. I love their "green" philosophy too. Hope yours like it as well!

GG


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I can buy goat's milk joghurt here (along w/other goat's milk products) so my pups get that. I also used dried goat's milk & reconstitute it. I think it is an age old reliable treatment for many things---and it is NOT dairy!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

In glad you found a way to get yours to drink water. Luckily, I don't have that problem with Leila but I did with my Yorkie when he was still alive. I always worried that he wasn't drinking enough but he never had a problem peeing. Maybe he drank when I wasn't looking, lol. Anyway, I wish I'd known about this then. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

gopotsgo said:


> Anyone use this? I started using this with my three about a month ago. It is a raw, organic product with added honey, lactobacilli, and cinnamon. They love it. It has antihistamine properties so thought it might help with my Lilys itchiness. Started using it at the same time I started the Tar-iffic shampoo. I'm not sure if it is the combo or one of the products specifically but it has helped her itchiness SO much that I continue to use both because I don't want to rock the boat, LOL. I also use it to get them to drink. Anyone else have a Maltese crossed with a camel? Two of mine, Lily and Stormy, will not drink water.:blink: I would syringe water into their mouths before and it was always a fight, they would cough and sputter. Then I read somewhere that people would give them gradually less goat's milk mixed with water and this worked to get them to drink. It did work! No more fighting and better hydration.:chili: I also add water to their raw diet. Oh, the things moms have to do, LOL



LOVE raw goats milk for our fluffs!! On the recommendation of my holistic vet, I only give occasionally every month or 2...or 3 if I forget. Unless you have a dog with allergies or a dog with a compromised immune system, holistic vets as a rule want you to give them 'breaks'. They want the product to be effective in the event they truly need it. I really urge you to try taking Lily off the tar based shampoo and just see how she's doing. I'm not a fan of it. You will be able to tell pretty quickly if it's the shampoo that's helping her and start her on it again. 

And dog's don't drink much water at all when you are feeding a wet food. I always get a panicky call when I get someone to switch their dog or cat from dry kibble to canned or dehydrated that you reconstitute with water.


----------

